# O&w Mirage Iii Or Speedmaster Reduced??



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

*New Mirage III vs. used Speedmaster reduced??*​
New Mirage III2195.45%Used Speedmaster Reduced14.55%


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi all. I am seriously considering buying a Mirage III. I have read the posts relating to it and everybody seems to like them. They are incredible value for money and they look really nice. I have been offered an Omega Speedmaster reduced (used) for Â£500.

The Omega uses a movement with a chronograph module fittec to it and so it has an unfeasible number of jewels. It also only has a snap on back which is very poor in my opinion. I do like the Speedmaster though and it comes on a really nice bracelet.

I am also a big Omega fan but more interested in their vintage stuff. I have a Speedmaster 125 but it's so nice that I rarely wear it,it's in near mint condition and is a rare piece. I've even got the box and papers for it.

Please help me decide???

The watch will be an every day wearer and the chronograph will be used for time and motion studies ant work instead of carrying my Sekonda stopwatch everywhere.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

HI Fusee,

Voted Mirage. No particular reasons against the Speedy reduced, just a "gut" thing. They are both very good watches, but a new Mirage vs a used Speedy, and the Mirage gets my vote.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Go with the Mirage,IMO.

Reasons.

Its new.

My brother in law has a reduced,LTD edition one.Nice enough watch,but it is rather small.WR is not great too.

Its up to you what you want really.I do think most of the members here like O&W watches,and buying from our host,you get a back up service second to non.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Again Apple and Orange. Both are automatics. Mirage is day-date so if that counts then go to Mirage. If Omega trade mark counts then go to Omega.

JP


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like its the O&W for me! Makes sense really;

New with warranty.

Sapphire glass.

Water resistant to 100m.

Reliable chronograph movement used in many expensive watches.

Good looks.

Screw down crown.

I'm not paying a premium for a fancy name.

Thanks for your input lads!

Now do I go for the model with batons or numbers on the dial??


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

JP (Europe) said:


> Again Apple and Orange. Both are automatics. Mirage is day-date so if that counts then go to Mirage. If Omega trade mark counts then go to Omega.
> 
> JP
> 
> ...


Or should it be the Apple or a PC?????


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What? someone actually has a use for a chronograph!

My vote ,the only one, went to Omega. Because I like it a little bit better. There seems to always be a little bit of doubt about the integrity of its movement. I've even read in the 'net (so it must be true)that its module needs replaced at great cost at servicing.

Two points

My friendly AD quotes the same to service it as any other Omega chronograph.

The whole point on buying into a particular brand is that you have confidence that they know what they are doing

Dont let me put you off the excellent O&W and IMO the baton dial is better


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi David,

I do like the Speedmaster a lot. I am tempted to buy a Speedy Professional as A local dealer can do me a new one for Â£1150 with UK papers and 2 year warranty. I don't know where he gets them from but he also sells Breitling and Rolex at discounted prices.

I used to own a cal.321 Speedmaster which was a lovelly bit of kit.They seem to fetch as much as a new one now and I'm not sure about parts availability in the future should anything go wrong.My watchmaker thinks I'd be better with a new watch rather than a used one although he would happily service any chronograph.

Thanks again,

Fusee


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd probably go for the O&W, because it's 'new'.

I'm tempted to get one myself. The only thing holding me back is the dial - a busy mass of little white batons & markers which puts me off. Mind you, I've only seen photos - watches are often quite different in real life.

You don't see O&W in jeweller's windows - not round my way, anyway.


----------

